# عروض بوربوينت



## haddad1212 (27 أكتوبر 2010)

الأخوة الأعزاء .
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة .
تحية طيبة للأخوة فى ملتقى السلامة والصحة المهنية , أمل من الأخوة الأعضاء المساعدة , حيت أنى أبحت عن ملفات بوربوينت باللغة العربية لدورات فى السلامة والصحة المهنية .
ولكم الشكر​


----------



## tomasz (29 أكتوبر 2010)

ما نوع المواضيع التي تبحث عنها اخي فقد استطيع مساعدتك في ذلك


----------



## abu jasser (4 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور على السئوال

ونرجو من يعرف وخاصة عن المحاضرات


----------

